# De Badge or not?



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi, i cant decide if i want to remove the badges off the back of my A4 or not...

Either keep the black plasti-dipped badges or get rid like in the pic

what you think?

Cheers


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Pictures aren't working for me


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry, i messed it up


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

If a moderator could clean my mess up it'd be appreciated (its monday morning, mind not with it!) 

Thanks


----------



## Imme (May 7, 2013)

Hi

If you are removing some badges but not others it can come across as if the panel has been repaired and the badges have not been replaced.

But if you are going for a smooth look then I would suggest that the Audi logo should go as well

cheers 
Rob


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd have to get back on photoshop when i get chance to have a look


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

yep remove, the black ones look awful imo


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ +1


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id keep the rings and remove the rest


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think silver badges would look best.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Stick an S4 badge on


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

i'd get rid of the black ones and just replace the Audi badge with a silver one


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

^^^^^^^


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

I would ditch the badges


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

mba said:


> yep remove, the black ones look awful imo


Agreed.

Also agree that Silver would look so much better


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I might lose the 2 lower black ones and take the plastidip off the rings


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think it'd look good completely clean at the back so I'd go with de-badging it completely or leaving the Audi rings at most.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd vote with keeping the Audi rings (silver), and debadging the others :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd keep them, but restore to original chrome, the black on red is awful IMO.

I think you could get away with losing the lower badges, but removing the Audi rings would make the rear end look very bland.


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Agree with what most people have said. Remove the lower badges and replace the rings with silver ones.

I recently debadged my black A4 (apart from the rings) and it looks soooo much cleaner :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> Id keep the rings and remove the rest


+1:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

every car looks nicer debadged imho


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> i'd get rid of the black ones and just replace the Audi badge with a silver one


^^ Agree


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Shouldn't they be chrome badges ? 

Btw D-Badge looks better keep the Audi rings, Though I would get chrome ones


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Shouldn't they be chrome badges ?
> 
> Btw D-Badge looks better keep the Audi rings, Though I would get chrome ones


He did say they were plasti dip badges, I would at least remove then plasti dip as its not a good look IMO


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

They're coming off this weekend then, bit of tardis should help clean the gunk off! That strip under the bootlid is also plast-dipped as for some reason its more of a brushed finish and the rest of the bits chrome, doesnt really match up


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Another vote for remove the black badges and replace with silver, much better, even if it is just the rings... :thumb:


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

READER84 said:


> They're coming off this weekend then, bit of tardis should help clean the gunk off! That strip under the bootlid is also plast-dipped as for some reason its more of a brushed finish and the rest of the bits chrome, doesnt really match up


I used fishing line to get the badges off, then WD40 to disolve the glue, then IPA to clean it all up.
Finished off with a claying and polish.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

De-badge mate. Save for the logo.


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks better debadged,but would look even better with shiny exhaust tips


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Debadged look for me. I'd even photoshop it without the rings and see what it looks like...


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

President Swirl said:


> De-badge mate. Save for the logo.


Save for the logo?


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

busterbulldog said:


> Looks better debadged,but would look even better with shiny exhaust tips


Thats something i need to work on


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Twizz said:


> Debadged look for me. I'd even photoshop it without the rings and see what it looks like...


If anyones bored today and want to do it quickly it'd be nice  i wont get chance till the weekend


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

READER84 said:


> If anyones bored today and want to do it quickly it'd be nice  i wont get chance till the weekend


here you go


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Apart from the logo. As in to save from removal.


----------



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Cheers for the picture, will probably keep chrome rings


----------

